# How far to run dryer vent?



## sammy37 (Dec 9, 2008)

I wouldnt use pvc for the dryer vent, use the 4" round metal pipe.
As far as the length, 36 feet is going to be a long stretch for that thing, especially adding the extra fittings that you want.
Try to find another route that isnt as long.

Also, dont use screws in the metal piping when you assemble it, the screws will attribute to lint buildup


----------



## bigmark77 (Sep 7, 2011)

Not what I wanted to hear but I was hoping for the best. the long run worries me so I better go shorter. I can't go out back without re-doing a deck. I may have to look at a front of the house option. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## BSB00 (Nov 20, 2011)

35 Feet
45 degree counts as 2.5
90 counts as 5

No Screws into pipe tape only

IBC 2006


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I recommend a shorter route to prevent lint build-up and condensation. Look up your dryer model on line for the maximum safety run. Use a type "A" termination hood rather than Type "B' for 50% more opening door flapper;http://www.appliance411.com/faq/dryer-vent-length.shtml

No flex pipe, screws, or pitch; metal smooth-walled pipe only: http://www.hcpdc.com/pdf/Dryer Vent Requirements.pdf
Exit hood 3' minimum from other openings (door, window, fresh-air intakes) to building as per code.

Gary


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Middle of the house is the worst place for a location for a dryer.


----------



## sammy37 (Dec 9, 2008)

Our dryer is in the middle of the house, our vent used to run horizontaly all the way through the attic to the end of the house. When I replaced my roof in the spring, I ran a new vent straight up through the roof and did a goosneck with two 4" adjustable 90's, works great.

To the OP, can you run your vent up through the roof?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Appliance411 FAQ: How long can my dryer vent be? Maybe this will help your decision....scroll down to see mfg. details and specs.


----------



## hvac122 (Dec 10, 2007)

Code here is 20' and 1 elbow. The only way it can be longer is if the manufacturer allowes it and we need to prove that with specs to the inspector. 35' is way to long.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I know this isn't what you asked, but have you taken a good hard look at the washer too. Does it have the proper hoses (not the old black rubber ones), a pan with drainage, or any warning system if there is a leak?

I'm no expert, but if the PO installed the dryer like this, it makes me wonder what kind of a job he did on the washer. 

I know it's a lot more convenient to have them upstairs, but between the major repair $$$ a leaking washer can cause, and the potential CO issues of a gas dryer, I would give serious consideration to moving them both back to the basement.

Edited to add: Welcome to the forum, too! I was born and raised in Lake County.


----------

